

Abercrombie & Fitch's Fierce scent contains 11 harmful (unlisted) chemicals - sev
http://consumerist.com/2010/10/teens-unite-in-protest-of-abercrombie-fitchs-fierce-stench.html
And here is the study<p>http://safecosmetics.org/downloads/NotSoSexy_report_May2010.pdf
======
sev
Link to actual study:

[PDF]
[http://safecosmetics.org/downloads/NotSoSexy_report_May2010....](http://safecosmetics.org/downloads/NotSoSexy_report_May2010.pdf)

